# Experimental Method 2



## Zeta (Aug 6, 2013)

Once again tell me what you think, but I feel this one as some potential.


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow I love these Zeta! I really gravitate towards the 2nd, 3rd and 5th paintings.


----------



## Zeta (Aug 6, 2013)

I was thinking it would be perfect for backgrounds. Like the sky when the sun is setting.


----------



## artbymdp (Mar 16, 2013)

These are an advanced evolution of your dynamic approach to painting. I feel your most successful painting are the controlled/spontaneous splatter pieces. Your pieces spiral, swirl, fly, flow, crawl, reach, creep and then explode. They are fun to watch. Have you thought of animation?


----------



## Zeta (Aug 6, 2013)

artbymdp said:


> These are an advanced evolution of your dynamic approach to painting. I feel your most successful painting are the controlled/spontaneous splatter pieces. Your pieces spiral, swirl, fly, flow, crawl, reach, creep and then explode. They are fun to watch. Have you thought of animation?


Not much, but now that you mentioned it, it gives me a few ideas. Possibly a still shoot video with a series of these paintings, that creates a movement like effect of a lava lamp.


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

Zeta that's a great idea! You could also create paintings that feed into one another. That would definitely give the lava lap image that artbymdp suggested.


----------



## kjw (Aug 15, 2013)

I like #4 the best but they are all interesting.


----------

